# Whats the chances........



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

.....that a Flyway G3 three dog transmitter lost outside in the grass for the last five months will be in operable condition? 

john


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

Id say pretty good. Put it in a bag of rice for 3 days and charge it up,

should be good to go!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Quackwacker said:


> Id say pretty good. Put it in a bag of rice for 3 days and charge it up,
> 
> should be good to go!



What will the rice do?
john


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

the rice will pull any moisture out of it that might still be in it.


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

FinnLandR said:


> Uncooked rice....


lol..............


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw a box of silica gel in the pharmacy dept at WalMart. That's the stuff in the little white packets they use to keep products dry. That'll dry anything out.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

PocketLab said:


> ... silica gel ....


Probably better than rice, but be careful the dogs don't get into it - poison (details at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silica_gel

under hazards.)


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Kitty litter. The white crystal stuff. Bury the remote in it and leave it there for a week. Non toxic and works better then rice. Kid has dropped his cell phone in the river too many times to count and this trick has saved them.


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

I found a tritronics G2 that was in slightly brackish water for a couple of months at least. (Denverton, in CA)
I took it home, cleaned it up and charged it on my G2 charger. It took a charge and turned on. I'm sure it worked for the owner, otherwise I would have heard.

Debbie


----------

